# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to Measure Liquidex

## CYCLEON

Some of you have been asking so im posting this from Riker29 at EF. PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU CAN TAKE .5MG EOD AND ACHIEVE THE SAME RESULTS AS .25 ED, DUE TO LONG HALF LIFE.

How to Measure Liquidex 
I just did a small experiment that may help some other guys. 

Liquidex, the liquid sort of "generic" version of Arimidex , is a very concentrated substance, with 4 mg/ml being its rated concentration. 

Arimidex is very potent (and not cheap either) and in many cases a person only needs to do like 1/4 mg of it for it to be effective. 

But at that concentration, 

1/4 mg of Arimidex. 

in Liquidex at 4 mg/ml, means that , 

you would need to adminster 1/16 of a ml (cc)! 

How the hell do you measure that? 

Well, here is what I did. 

The formulation of a "drop" of a liquid is actually a fairly controlled and repeatable process. Meaning, if all factors (liquid viscosity, temperature, etc.) are the same, the amount of liquid in each drop is fairly constant (if the drop is formed around a constant source .... lilke .... the heads of a hollow needle .....). 

So, I took a syringe, and sucked up like 3 CCs+ into it. 

Wiwth an 18 gauge needle on the syringe, I carefully, slowly, pushed down the plnger, ....... and counted each drop .... 

And after several trials, with very low amount of "drift" or changes in data, it turns out that ... 


Liquidex, through an 18 gauge needle, at room temp, with the needle held stright down, will create 50 drops per ml. 


So, extraploating from that (with a slight amount of "rounding" error), 

When using Liquidex, take an 18 gauge needle and with the liquid at room temp, and with the needle held straight down, 

for 1 mg Arimidex, measure 12 drops. 

for 1/2 mg of Arimidex, measure 6 drops. 

for 1/4 mg of Arimidex, measure 3 drops. 

Hope this helps some people out there. 

And for those that were thinking "did this guy WASTE all of that Liquidex?" - not a chance. I "dropped" it into the back end of another syringe, and then placed it back into the vial.

There are a few variables people have mentioned. 

Given a certain liquid, and a certain surrounding pressure (air pressure) and a certain physical configuration (like the end of the needle) then you have still several variables which come into play: 


Temperature 

This is important because variations in temperature will change viscosity, which will effect the droplet size. However, at normal room temp (68-74F) this should remain fairly stable with that range. 


Pressure 

This could be an issue. At one extreme, if you jammed the plunger down - this would obviously effect drop size! It would probably be a stream! 

OK, maybe not, thats some fairly thick stuff. 

The key is that you want to apply enough pressure so that the "drop" forms by having the liquid pool up on the tip, and to continue to do so .... to form into a drop ..... and because of surface tension of the liquid against the needle, the drop will get larger, but still hold on .... then at some point, the gravitational pull on the liquid is such that it overcomes the surface tension which tends to make the liquid "cling" to the end of the needle. 

When gravity pulls down more than the surface tension can hold, a drop ..... drops. 

So its imprtant to push the plunger slowly enough so that the drop formaulation is almost entirely consisting of this effect of gravity-vs-surface-tension, and NOT due to the mechanical effect of liquid "pushing" itself off the needle tip. 

In any event, push slowly and consistently. I was dropping at about 1 per second. That seemed fine.

----------


## dane26

great post

----------


## Nathan

You're such a fag. Have you ever even used Liquidex? My Liquidex is whispering into my ear that you know nothing. NOTHING! I'm taking you down you punk. PUNK! :Big Grin:

----------


## PaPaPumP

Fantastic post man....and Nathan....you're a funny @$$ motherfugger. LOL!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

-P

BTW...so you're telling me. to draw up one CC, and with an 18G, push out 47 drops so that leaves me with 3 drops.................... 1/4mg Arimidex ?? Wow, didn't know it wasn't gonna be that tough. I don't even have an 18 g!!!!!!!!!!!!! Better start a-shoppin...= )

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

damn good info- thanks cycleon.
*if appropriate about how much does a bottle of Liquidex cost?

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *Fantastic post man....and Nathan....you're a funny @$$ motherfugger. LOL!!!   
> 
> -P
> 
> BTW...so you're telling me. to draw up one CC, and with an 18G, push out 47 drops so that leaves me with 3 drops.................... 1/4mg Arimidex?? Wow, didn't know it wasn't gonna be that tough. I don't even have an 18 g!!!!!!!!!!!!! Better start a-shoppin...= )*


I don't know what the fuck this drop business is all about. All you do is take your needle, jam it in the vial, turn it upside down, draw out what appears to be 1/8ml of Liquidex (=0.5mg) then remove pin from vial, and sueeze it into your mouth. Should taste kinda sweet and mediciney. What I do then is lick the top of my vial as there's some anastrozole left on there of course, and then clean both the stopper and my pin with alcohol swab and put it all away. No wasted product for me. Do that every other day or every day or whatever.

----------


## CYCLEON

Now nathan, we all know what kind of liquid you squirt into your mouth  :Big Grin: 

liquidex is between $210-260 per vial

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *Now nathan, we all know what kind of liquid you squirt into your mouth *


Eat feces. Don't be surprised if I break down your door and then jam a thin glass rod up your urethra and then shatter it with a fucking hammer. :Big Grin:

----------


## dane26

nathan and cycleon....i've been wondering for a while. did you guys know each other before you became members on this board? both of you are brutal, but funny.

----------


## CYCLEON

Nathan is legendary for his sense of humor inane rants and positive inputs on Elite, where Ive spent some time also. Look up his posts, they are priceless.

----------


## The Iron Game

"PLEASE NOTE THAT YOU CAN TAKE .5MG EOD AND ACHIEVE THE SAME RESULTS AS .25 ED, DUE TO LONG HALF LIFE"

Good post  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately this is not the case with arimidex , the long half life is used and calculated on the fact in women. Now women do not have 1000mgs of testosterone floating around their system. For doses of 1000mgs best results will come at 1mg daily but can be taken as high as 2mgs. Every other day with this one is far from the same as daily. All such documented evidence comes from arimidex used on women. 

Peace

----------


## Full Intensity

you guys are too funny! LMAO!

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *nathan and cycleon....i've been wondering for a while. did you guys know each other before you became members on this board? both of you are brutal, but funny.*


CYCLEON is a great guy with lots of excellent knowledge to share. I know him cause he kept hitting on me a few months back until eventually I had to sit him down and explain to him that I was never going to have sex with him as I'm not gay. After a lot of crying, I eventually calmed him down and we have been friends ever since.

----------


## CYCLEON

Bro - when your taking a gram +, then you are definitely talking mgs not mcgs ED. Gotta disagree tho on the ED vs EOD - they are the same, half life is 50hrs NOTE:

The recommended daily dose is 1 mg. This is rapidly absorbed, but is eliminated slowly (half-life 50 hours). The drug is extensively metabolised with most metabolites excreted in the urine; however, no dose reduction is advised for patients with liver or kidney disease. Although anastrozole can inhibit the cytochrome P450 system, this effect occurs at higher concentrations than would be expected to occur in patients. 

From the (Aust Prescr 1997;20;45-50)

----------


## CYCLEON

nathan, my unrequited love........  :Frown:  :'( .................. sniff, sniff - cant we at least be friends???

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

"Your body is going to increase the number of aromatese to try to match up the Estrogen with the test you add. Your body does this in minutes so you don't want a lull in the blood levels of arimidex . It must be taken daily."

----------


## The Iron Game

"anastrozole has a mean terminal elimination half-life of approximately 50 hours in postmenopausal women". 

Just like 500mgs of enanthate has a different half life to that of 1000mgs so is the case here with arimidex 

Cycleon, how many postmenopausal women on this board?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by The Iron Game_ 
> [BCycleon, how many postmenopausal women on this board?  [/B]


Just CYC.

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by Nathan_ 
> *
> 
> Just CYC.*


lmao, you guys are a class act

----------


## CYCLEON

Ill have u know that is a total lie. I am not POST-menapausal! what do you think the "cycle" in my nic stands for??  :Big Grin:  

Still disagree with you IG. and please explain to me the science behind "500mgs of enanthate has a different half life to that of 1000mgs"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ummmmm.........dont think so. maybe it takes longer/shorter to disperse the bolus but tests half life is not dose dependent. Please, oh please post that study.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

I want some Liquidex, since I live in so-cal, what brands are sold in Mexico and about how much do they run? thanks my bruddas.

----------


## CYCLEON

its an underground - cant get it in mexico

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

what??? shit then how do I aquire some?

----------


## CYCLEON

you hafta know the secrtet gettin place  :Wink:  

check ur source

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

well hook a brudda up :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

a half life as in the sense of what is not normally reffered to. 

i.e if you inject 500mgs it will be out of your system quicker than if you injected 2000mgs and thus clomid therapy will have to be started later on 2000mgs of enanthate than on 500mgs of enanthate.

I dont know what else I can say, go over to AF and have this discussion with Ulter and the others :Embarrassment:  they will be able to explain it to you in more professional words.

Lets say you are correct and I have my piece and I know who is right  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

Cycleon, do you have any study on the half life of arimidex not in postmenopausal women  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

on this basis alone it is going to be safer to use it daily over everyt other day. was there no discussion about keeping blood plasma levels stable? the more frequent the consumption the better? The half life of enanthate is what? 10 days? Do we inject it every 10 days  :Confused:  

I wont let this one drop  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Iron Game

and finally to quote the good man himself

"How much aromatese do you think there is in a postmenopausal woman as compared to a 25 year old man with a gram of test in him? Only 50% more? The aromatese will overwhelm the arimidex very quickly at those levels (1/2mg/day), I think your extrapolation is not correct and unfortunately there are no studies on men using 600+mg/wk of test so I have to rely on the anecdotal evidence of the patients Dr Scruggs treats. I just had my levels soar on 1mg/day when I used 600mg/test and all the other things I am on. 2mg/day has brought down my levels significantly. Almost to where I was without the test. "

doesnt it seem logical to you brutha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

Cycleon can you help me?

----------


## CYCLEON

what i love about IG is that he tucks his tail and runs so quickly  :Wink:  

IG, buddy, I hate to say it but you are confusing the half-life of an ester with optimal injection frequency for blood concentration stability. The amount of dose given or frequency of injection has nothing to do whatsoever with the half life of an ester. These elements, however, are crucial to preventing spiked concentrations of the AS (whether esterified or free) in the blood.

Just to refresh ur memory - ill repost a good one of Andy frankenstien specials!

----------


## PaPaPumP

This is one for the ages. Man I love this heated debate going on ...This is great sh*t...mostly because half of what their saying is going in one ear and out the other.  :Big Grin:  . I'm tryin to keep up, slow down a little.. :Wink:  

-P

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by The Iron Game_ 
> *Cycleon, do you have any study on the half life of arimidex not in postmenopausal women  
> *


heh heh marry me  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by The Iron Game_ 
> *
> "How much aromatese do you think there is in a postmenopausal woman as compared to a 25 year old man with a gram of test in him? Only 50% more? The aromatese will overwhelm the arimidex very quickly at those levels (1/2mg/day), I think your extrapolation is not correct and unfortunately there are no studies on men using 600+mg/wk of test so I have to rely on the anecdotal evidence of the patients Dr Scruggs treats. I just had my levels soar on 1mg/day when I used 600mg/test and all the other things I am on. 2mg/day has brought down my levels significantly. Almost to where I was without the test. "
> 
> doesnt it seem logical to you brutha *


 :Big Grin:

----------


## CYCLEON

Again IG - u are confusing the half-life of the compound with dosage requirements - certainly not saying that everyones requirements will be the same - ur sensitivity and estrogen conversion ratio (which seems to vary with people) will determine the need for dose amounts but not the half life of the compound. Some people (like arnold) dont seem to have little need for aromataze blockers while others can get bitch tits on 400mg of test. point is - u can take 1mg or 1KG but that ont change the drugs half life - of course with too high a dose and then the the eccess drug is likely to be excreeted as it has no available receptor site to bind to.

----------


## The Iron Game

fortunately the androgen receptor is never completely saturated, so it wont be excreted but it will come to a point where the extra mgs used is causing more damage than good.

also for the third time Sir  :Smilie: 

Cycleon, do you have any study on the half life of arimidex not in postmenopausal women

----------


## The Iron Game

All I can say is 0.5mgs eod is not the equivalent and will not bring the equivalent results as 0.25mgs daily. 

On another note 0.25 daily is a very minimum amount, 1mg should be used for test supplementation of 800-1000mgs.

----------


## CYCLEON

> All I can say is 0.5mgs eod is not the equivalent and will not bring the equivalent results as 0.25mgs daily.


on this we do not argue - it is not the same to be sure but it may, for some, be sufficient. A good example is tren , which in theory could be taken EOD but has significantly better results taken ED, the half life is long enough but ED keeps blood levels more constant.

As to your other oft repeated question - i simply fail to seee how the chemical process of the half lfe of a drug would be any different between a 55 year old woman and a 25 year old man. Absorption, binding affinity - yes, half-life NO.  :Smilie:  

but no I havent had the time to dig up a study that probably doesnt exist yet - we both know how many docs are using arimdex for 25-35yr old men  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> but no I havent had the time to dig up a study that probably doesnt exist yet - we both know how many docs are using arimdex for 25-35yr old men  
> 
> *


Hmm actually many doctors are using arimidex on male patients, just because you cant find any studies does not mean its not happenening. 

The recommended dose is 1mg daily for 800-1000mgs of test replacement therapy for aids patients, but then again, what do these doctors know.  :EEK!:  

Now we can get into, how much estrogen do we need for igf1 increases and how much do we want to supress/prevent from being formed.

----------


## Morg

nice post cycleon,took the grunt work outa that situation,many thanks,Morg

----------


## PaPaPumP

Let's bump this shit.

----------


## Big Rush

greta post...helped me out

----------


## Big Rush

l

----------


## sp9

Bump...on this oldie but goodie.

----------


## twisteddendrite

This thread gives me a headache. My liquidex says 1mg per ml soooo
1/2 cc everday keeps the titties away.

----------


## OverDrive

> Let's bump this shit.


good liquidex post!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrgoodbar

The arimidex i ordered comes 1 mg /ml in 30ml bottle with what i'm assuming is a 1 mL dropper... so far (2 days) i've been estimating a 1/4 of the dropper and taking it like that... how crucial is exactly .25mg per day... some days i may have a little more some a little les... but will the average be okay? or do i really need to spend the time for both my liquid nolva and arimdex with a pin trying to get exact amounts?

----------


## saga88

Go to your loca pharmacy ask for a ml. beaker...They give them out for free..even measures .5ml(which is the dose it am taking)

----------

